# part of my collection



## deer4x4 (Jan 4, 2008)

hello new in the forum i collect mutple types mainly historical flasks if anyone has some for sale send me pic and $ and i will let you know thanks  here is part of my collection i dig buy trade and sell 
 bob


----------



## madman (Jan 4, 2008)

hey robert ,welcome to the forum, that is a beautiful collection also great display wow!! im stuck in 30s and 40s digs, that era blows my mind  thanks for sharing mike


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bob. Very nice display. You dig with a backhoe or excavater?


----------



## mikmis (Jan 5, 2008)

nice collection bob can you get some closeup pictures of your favorites ?


----------



## idigjars (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice collection Bob.  The display case shows them well.  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the pic.  We love pics.     Paul


----------



## jagee44 (Jan 5, 2008)

Really nice collection.  Great display case as well.  I have never seen a case like that.


----------



## deer4x4 (Jan 12, 2008)

hi you can check the other thread that is ( my display case ) i have left information about the cases and i will get pics close up of some of my favorite and post them up i am going to make me a light box so i can get good pics will post sone bob


----------

